# Lutinus 100mg pessaries



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello

I've been having treatment in Norway and have just been prescribed Lutinus 100mg pessaries. 

My local pharmacy was unable to find these. Do you know if it is only available abroad or whether it has another name in the UK. 

thanks

Claire


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It's a brand name for progesterone. This specific brand isn't licensed in the UK. The 2 brands commonly prescribed here are Cyclogest or Utrogestan. Work exactly the same way so there shouldn't be any problem to substitute for either of these instead. Jut check with your clinic regarding doses first.


----------

